# Start von Windows 7 mit Corsair F60 SSD dauert extram lange (2 Minuten)



## Romulus1506 (19. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein aktuell neu installierter PC mit einer Corsair F60 Systemdisk (SSD) startet extrem langsam! Sobald das Bios vorbei ist und das Windows Logo steht wartet man 2 Minuten bis zum Login 

Dann ist der Rechner wirklich schnell. Splashscreens gehören der Vergangenheit. Echt super.

Nur der START ist wirklich enttäuschend.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

is AHCI im Bios aktiv?

Mach des weiteren mal einige Benchmarks und stell die Ergebnisse als Screenshot rein.

CrystalDisk Mark
Atto Bench
AS SSD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Jo da stimmt was nicht, bei mir sind 15 Sekunden. Ich glaube nicht das es am AHCI liegt, eher am SATA Controller, steck die SSD mal in Port 0 oder 1. Kann aber auch ein anders Problem sein warum sich der Start so verzögert, vieleicht hat das mit der SSD nichts zu tun. Ja mach mal die Tests um die dich Vaykir gebetne hat dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es am AHCI liegt, eher am SATA Controller, steck die SSD mal in Port 0 oder 1.


 
deswegen wollte ich die screens.


----------



## Romulus1506 (19. November 2010)

Bin schon dabei.


----------



## Romulus1506 (19. November 2010)

Hallo!
Kann im Moment keine Bilder uploaden?!?! Warum auch immer.

Anbei der Link:
http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/2544/crystaldiskinfo.jpg


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

das is genau der shot, den wir net brauchen. Crystaldisk is zwar richtig, aber nciht "info" sondern "mark". das nen kleiner unterschied.

zum bilder uploaden gibts hier irgendwo auch nen beitrag.

wie gesagt, die 3 bencmarks, die ich oben gepostet habe, brauchen wir.


----------



## Romulus1506 (19. November 2010)

Jetzt aber. Tut mir leid. Bin noch etwas neu auf dem Gebiet. jetzt aber


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Sag hast du AHCI im Bios angeschalltet, das sieht ganz stark nach IDE Modus aus? Ich glaub da hatte @Vaykir doch recht!! Aber dennoch dürfte eigentlich der fehlende AHCI Modus nicht den boot Vorgang auf 2 Minuten strecken?


----------



## Romulus1506 (19. November 2010)

Hab jetzt im Bios noch mal nachgeschaut. Stand wirklich wieder auf IDE. Das habe ich heute schon mal umgestellt. Vermutlich nicht gespeichert Jetzt ist es aber sicher auf ACHI.

Bringt aber auch nichts! Am Start hat sich nichts geändert!

Habe mal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet. Da sah ich dich dann die geladenen Treiber. Bei \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS bleibt er dann ewig lang stehen. Danach kommt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys.

Hilft das weiter?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Aus test Gründen stöbsle mal dein CD Laufwerk ab und dann schau ob der PC normal startet. Und noch ne Frage haben deine SATA Ports auf dem Board teilweise ne unterschiedlich Farbe?


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

die 4k read werte sehen übelst fürn hintern aus.
evtl hats da auch schon am anfang probleme bei der win7 installation gegeben.

schonmal ne reinstallation gemacht? dauert bei ner ssd ja nicht die welt.


----------



## Romulus1506 (20. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aus test Gründen stöbsle mal dein CD Laufwerk ab und dann schau ob der PC normal startet. Und noch ne Frage haben deine SATA Ports auf dem Board teilweise ne unterschiedlich Farbe?


 
Nein. Alle SATA Ports haben die selbe Farbe. Habe jetzt auch mal das CD-Rom und die 2te Disk deaktiviert. Keine Änderung.


----------



## Romulus1506 (20. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> die 4k read werte sehen übelst fürn hintern aus.
> evtl hats da auch schon am anfang probleme bei der win7 installation gegeben.
> 
> schonmal ne reinstallation gemacht? dauert bei ner ssd ja nicht die welt.


Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht. Habe bei der Neuinstallation jetzt auch bemerkt, dass es verdammt lange dauert bis das Setup initialisiert ist und man mit der eigentlichen Installation beginnen kann.

Es hat sich rein gar nichts geändert. Acronis sei DANK. Recovery der gesamten Systempartition ohne Probleme geklappt. Wenigstes etwas.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

Ich vermute dennoch irgent ein Treiber Problem aber wenn selbst ein Blankes Windows diese Verzögerung hat, das ist echt ne harte Nuss dein Problem. Das erste was man rausfinden muss ob es ein Hardware oder Softwarproblem bei dir ist. Wenn du mal Zeit hast dann entfehrne alle Ram Riegel bis auf einen, nur die SSD an den SATA Port hängen und alles ander weg lassen. Wen du auch ne onboard Grafik hast dann auch die Graka raus so das dein PC mit der mindest Configiration starten kann. Dann kann  man mal weitersehen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. November 2010)

Romulus1506 schrieb:


> Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht. Habe bei der Neuinstallation jetzt auch bemerkt, dass es verdammt lange dauert bis das Setup initialisiert ist und man mit der eigentlichen Installation beginnen kann.
> 
> Es hat sich rein gar nichts geändert. Acronis sei DANK. Recovery der gesamten Systempartition ohne Probleme geklappt. Wenigstes etwas.




original windows kaufen


----------



## roheed (20. November 2010)

so es wird zeit das ich mich auch einmische XD

du hast doch noch dieses MB oder?
P6T WS Professional



> Alle SATA Ports haben die selbe Farbe


Nope das kann nicht sein, du hast blaue und schwarze Stecker!
Somit auch zwei controller. 

Mein Tip:

1. Die SSD an die blauen Stecker anschließen 
den Rest wirklich ABHÄNGEN, nicht nur deaktivieren
2. Den 2 onboard Controller (Marvell) mal deaktivieren im Bios!!!

Wenn nichts Hilft den ganzen spaß mal anders rum.
Also SSD an schwarze Port, Intel controller deaktivieren!

Klingt vlt unlogisch aber häng den PC mal vom Netzwerk ab, 
vlt kommt es aus der ecke.
Ich hatte das Problem auch mal, weiß nur nicht mehr wie ich es gelöst habe XD
Alzheimer ich komme ^^


----------



## Vaykir (20. November 2010)

ich gucke nachher mal (wenn ich zeit habe) ins handbuch von dem dingen. vllt steht da was dazu.


----------



## Romulus1506 (20. November 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal wirklich alles weggenommen! CD Rom weg, 2te Platte weg. Also wirklich abgesteckt. Keine Änderung.
Bin echt verzweifelt.
Nächster Versuch: Die 2te Disk ("normale" Harddisk) mit Win 7 installieren. Mal sehen was passiert. Schon langsam glaube ich, dass am Motherboard irgendwas falsch ist. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Romulus1506 (20. November 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> so es wird zeit das ich mich auch einmische XD
> 
> du hast doch noch dieses MB oder?
> P6T WS Professional
> ...



Nein in diesem REchner nicht!! Der Rechner mit den Problemen ist ein neues Gerät für meinen Schwager. Motherboard ist ein Asus "*ASUS P7Q57-M DO".*  Morgen sollte ich das Ding abliefern. Vermutlich muss er wohl mit dem  langen Start leben. Hab schon langsam keine Lust mehr. Blöde Kiste!.


----------



## roheed (20. November 2010)

aso ok wußt ich nicht^^ dacht es sei das MB von deinem Profil ^^


----------



## Fatalii (16. Februar 2011)

Servus zusammen, 
sagt mal hat sich denn irgendeine Lösung ergeben?
Ich habe mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen, meine 4K-Werte sind zum 
würgen und generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine F60 nicht die schnellste ist. Obwohl der Win7 Leistungsindex (7,7) anderes vermuten lassen könnte.

MfG Andy


----------



## Romulus1506 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den PC ja für eine Bekannten gemacht. Dem ist es ziemlich egal. Der schaltet den PC jeden morgen an und am Abend wieder aus. Der Start dauert zwar lange aber dann ist er (ich auch) sehr zufrieden mit der Geschwindigkeit.

PS: Ich habe letzte Woche ein HP Notebook 4720s mit eine 
*OCZ Vertex 2 240GB*

 ausgestattet. Das Notebook geht voll ab. Startzeit von Windows 7 Prof liegt bei gefühlten 10 Sekunden (bis zum Logon). Gestoppt habe ich es nicht.
Wenn dann das MS Visual Studio gestartet wird geht das auch RUCK ZUCK! Vollkommen zufrieden.
Weil das beim Notebook so gut funktioniert hat, glaube ich, dass es bei meinem PC etwas mit der vorhandenen Hardware zu tun hat. Was auch immer.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2011)

ja, das hört sich nach irgend nem Konflikt an. Ob Soft- oder Hardwareabhängig ist wohl schwer zu sagen.


----------



## coolhand_x72 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Habt ihr hier zu noch was gefunden ???

Mein Rechner braucht auch gefühlte 2-3 Minuten bei starten ... sollte aber sicher schneller sein.
GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
I7-2600K 8GB Ram  F60 SSD system festplatte   und 2 SP2004C im Raid  als Datenspeicher.
EVGA GTX 460 OC 

Ich hab mal die Tools drüber gelassen die im Beitrag beschrieben habt 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   198.031 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    64.227 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :   188.555 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :    56.680 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :    19.978 MB/s [  4877.6 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    57.097 MB/s [ 13939.7 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :    90.344 MB/s [ 22056.6 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :    53.286 MB/s [ 13009.2 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [C: 84.4% (47.0/55.7 GB)] (x5)
  Date : 2011/10/23 14:06:45
    OS : Windows 7 Home Premium Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)





was meint ihr zu den ergebnissen ??

AS SSD Benchmark 1.6.4013.39530
------------------------------
Name: Corsair CSSD-F60GB2
Firmware: 2.0 
Controller: iaStor
Offset: 234496 K - OK
Größe: 55,90 GB
Datum: 23.10.2011 14:07:07
------------------------------
Sequentiell:
------------------------------
Lesen: 197,98 MB/s
Schreiben: 43,91 MB/s
------------------------------
4K:
------------------------------
Lesen: 18,69 MB/s
Schreiben: 53,83 MB/s
------------------------------
4K-64Threads:
------------------------------
Lesen: 96,46 MB/s
Schreiben: 40,68 MB/s
------------------------------
Zugriffszeiten:
------------------------------
Lesen: 0,185 ms
Schreiben: 0,254 ms
------------------------------
Score:
------------------------------
Lesen: 135
Schreiben: 99
Gesamt: 303
------------------------------



AHCI in im Bios auf On

An was könnte das mit der Boot zeit liegen.... ich werd nochmal mit der STopuhr nachmessen .

GRuß 
Coolhand


----------

